
How to get in touch with small businesses? - UnbugMe
I&#x27;m working on a product for realtors but would like to have more conversations. However, I run into a couple roadblocks:
     1) Cold emails&#x2F;calls are a dead end.
     2) In person people are focused on their business, not talking to you
     3) I only know a few people in the space and can only get warm intros to a few people.<p>So, what is the best way to get in touch with people. I&#x27;ve heard paid Facebook Ads with a survey and email is decent. I&#x27;ve also heard various success stories like patio11&#x27;s in-person conversations and LinkedIn spam, but neither have worked for me.<p>Any ideas?
======
matt_the_bass
Trade shows are great for this type of interaction. Just be sure to NOT
interrupt a client and duck out if you see one approach them.

In my area, there are regular “home shows” with realtors.

Another idea is to go to open houses. Don’t take their time if there are lots
of visitors, however in my experience some are super busy and some are super
slows. During a slow open house I’m sure the realtor would be happy to chat 2
min. That’s your chance to ask for a future 10 minutes from them.

------
cm2012
Here's a guide to FB ads for b2b stuff like this:
[https://medium.com/rightpercent/guide-to-scaling-
a-b2b-compa...](https://medium.com/rightpercent/guide-to-scaling-
a-b2b-company-with-facebook-ads-bd95dbb9c504)

------
bobblywobbles
Why not talk with them about their business? Everyone likes when people listen
to them, even help them solve their problems - you should get to know them and
that can help you where they are coming from.

In addition, this builds trust that will be pivotal at getting your product in
front of more people.

~~~
UnbugMe
Great point, but how do I make that happen?

Do I email them just saying I want to talk about your business? Walk in and
strike up a conversation? In the latter case I feel like I'm actively
obstructing their ability to work and not sure about the former.

I like the idea, just not sure how to implement it

~~~
bartozone
Being completely honest about your intentions is the best approach. For
instance, tell them you're working on a new product and you think it could be
helpful to someone who owns a business similar to his/hers. Say you know
they're busy (all SMBs are), and ask for a couple minutes of their time to
just explain what you're hoping to build and if they would give you any
feedback. If you have a BETA product, offer to give it to them for free with
no commitment to buy. Just make it really easy for them to say yes and make it
OK for them to say no, or not even respond.

Showing up at their work is likely not going to get you what you want because
their day is probably already scheduled and it could be a pretty big
inconvenience. Or likely a major waste of your time. Let them schedule through
email. I'd be willing to bed if you get 10 - 20 email address or companies,
you'd get a couple responses agreeing to a phone call or company.

Make your first interaction short (5 - 10 mins) and work to develop that
relationship as they could maybe even become your first customer.

------
dawie
Assuming you have a LinkedIn profile, here is what I would do:

1\. Optimize your LinkedIn profile to explain that you are a Software
Entrepreneur

2\. Search for Realtors on LinkedIn.

3\. Connect with them on LinkedIn.

4\. Once connected thank them for the connection

5\. A few days later, ask them for a conversation. Talk to them about their
business and problems.

Steps 3-5 can be automated with a tool like this:
[https://linkedprospect.com/](https://linkedprospect.com/)

------
mendeza
You should visit indiehackers.com and see if anyone has advice on this there.

